

Show HN: Cheapshot, a map-based shooter game for iPhone - fabrika
http://cheapshot.co

======
fabrika
It took us three years of weekends to build this game and finally it's on the
App Store. It's not yet perfect but we believe it's entertaining and our first
players find it addictive.

Would be happy to answer any questions you may have.

------
nowlnowl
Where can I read about how it works? I played and two people walked towards
me?

~~~
fabrika
You tap/long tap on 'debtors' on the map to shoot. They will fight back. You
kill them and collect loot.

The closer the target the higher the chance to hit.

Your effective range will increase with as your weaponry advances.

If someone launches the game nearby you will see him/her around (players'
icons have white outline). You can also kill them.

------
fiatjaf
I think it is awesome.

~~~
fabrika
Thank you, it will be better

